# What's a Slurp Spider?



## Grymir (May 2, 2008)

As I was reading PB, I was moved like the apostles were and felt the divine connection. Between two extremes, I found myself in the middle. The way. So I wanted to see who else was here, I check out who's online, and instead of guest's, I found that is said Yahoo Slurp Spider and MSNBotSpider. Without my Barthian influence, I would have thought that these were evil people trying to pull stuff off of PB. But they must be in the middle somewhere, between two extremes. Are they the electing Bots, or are they from the Dark side of the internet?


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (May 2, 2008)

> What's a Slurp Spider?





Something you never want to invite over for breakfast.


----------



## Grymir (May 3, 2008)

O.K., I know my Barth avatar scared alot of people off, so I switched back to my normal self. What is a Slurp Spider that I see on the Who's Online page. Are they bots or what? 

<insert my daily bump emoticon here>


----------



## raekwon (May 3, 2008)

Search engine bots.


----------



## Grymir (May 3, 2008)

Wow, That many here? on PB? You'd think that with that many searching, Yahoo would be a reformed web service!

Thanks for the answer! - Grymir


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 3, 2008)

*Did somebody say, "Spider"?*


----------



## Grymir (May 3, 2008)

Yikes!!


----------

